# goby like cichlid....similar to a steatocranus casuarius



## asmith8 (Feb 12, 2008)

i'm trying to remember what i got...and it's driving me insane. i've found them twice at two LFS. both times, they've been in tanks with the buffaloheads. they're goby like, in that they've got the deflated swimming bladder. they're not the tanganyikan gobies (although i do have one of those!). they look *alot* like the buffaloheads but 1.) without the big hump and 2.) they're looooonger.

coloring is tealish gray and they've got the giant frowny face with big bottom lip. i'm trying like crazy to find more information, but i cannot remember the latin name, so i'm running into problems. am i not giving enough information? b/c i don't know what else to give that would be helpful. mainly b/c i can see their big frowny faces and umm...i think you can too. 

anything would help!

thanks!
ali


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Steatocranus tinanti?


----------



## asmith8 (Feb 12, 2008)

holy **** - that's it!!!

thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

it is not Steatocranus tinanti it is Steatocranus irveni


----------



## asmith8 (Feb 12, 2008)

although the Steatocranus irvinei is very cute, it is indeed the tinanti that i was looking for!!!

many thanks! =D>


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Petrochromislover said:


> it is not Steatocranus tinanti it is Steatocranus irveni


lemme ask how the heck you know that without a pic?...

Spencer has tinanti right now, so it may have come from him.


----------

